# RTX 2070 Super doesn't show PerfCap Reason



## N3xus (May 18, 2020)

Greetings,

As the title says, the gpu-z perfcap reason function doesn't work with my 2070s, as you can see in the image it shows "idle" all the time.
*Rarely works*, it's random, sometime shows it correctly i guess, mixing blue, green and yellow, or just one or two colors.

It works flawless but i need to disable hardware acceleration on web browser because my three monitors have different refresh rates and media (Youtube, Twitch...) sttuters on the second/third monitor, idk if this matters.
Performance on games is correct.


It's an MSI GeForce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio, the rest of my components are:

i7 8700k
RAM Kingston 16GB (8x2) DDR4 3200Mhz
Motherboard MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon
PSU Corsair RM850
SSD 64GB SanDisk / 500GB Samsung 840 EVO

Im a bit worried about it...
Added screenshot in idle while gaming, screenshot of the same game session both times showing PerfCap and not, and GPU info.


----------



## W1zzard (May 19, 2020)

What's the power limit? Advanced tab


----------



## N3xus (May 19, 2020)

Here is.


----------



## W1zzard (May 19, 2020)

Go to "NVIDIA BIOS", which has the limits in watt instead of %


----------



## N3xus (May 19, 2020)

Sorry 

edit: Here is another screenshot, im very confused, sometimes works... and sometines not...


----------



## W1zzard (May 19, 2020)

This looks completely normal now. The grey background is a valid state "not throttled, because no limit is hit"


----------



## N3xus (May 19, 2020)

Thanks for ur answers, but its the same game, same place etc... I mean, my old GTX 1070 showed all the time blue and green if the game was demanding, and hardware acceleration worked great.

Im being paranoid and did a MSI Afterburner check, here's my readings... Are normal these spikes?
Some games are microstuttering... I think the card is defective


----------



## W1zzard (May 19, 2020)

It looks like the game hasn't high enough power consumption for your card to hit its TDP limit. The MSI limit is quite high


----------



## N3xus (May 20, 2020)

Thank u W1zzard.
I "fixed" my performance issues, they were due to mi multimonitor setup (144hz x 60hz x 60hz), plugged 2x 60hz to iGPU and stuttering is gone, some cards has issues with these extrange setups.

By the way, i have another problem now... Being idle my PerfCap is showing spikes of Pwr, what happens now? 
I used GPU Shark and there's not software in background using the GPU...


----------

